# Where to buy a rectifier tube in Toronto?



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can buy a GZ34 rectifier in Toronto. I'd prefer not to pay the extra for shipping by buying on line.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Steve's, L&M, 12th Fret, Capsule -- pick one that's close. They should all carry that tube.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

They do have a few...pretty much only Sovtek and Mesa Boogie.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

The tube store might also be able to help. The should at least have some JJ's.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

coyoteblue said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a GZ34 rectifier in Toronto. I'd prefer not to pay the extra for shipping by buying on line.


Depends how far you have to drive , you can soon burn up $10 worth of gas that would easy pay for shipping . 
What type of GZ34 are you looking for NOS ( which is you best bet ) or current production ?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Depends how far you have to drive , you can soon burn up $10 worth of gas that would easy pay for shipping .
> What type of GZ34 are you looking for NOS ( which is you best bet ) or current production ?



Don't worry about NOS! It's a rectifier!

Rectifiers never see signal. They only convert AC voltage from the power transformer into DC to power the tubes. Other than their voltage drop increasing as you crank the amp (which is called "sag") they have NOTHING to do with tone!

What really frosts me is to see EBay crap offering MATCHED rectifier tubes! This is like that wine offered years ago on that old satire show Fernwood Tonite, called "Forever Elvis". It was touted as: "Although Elvis never drank wine, if he had've drank wine this is the wine he would have drank!"

A modern nail is just as good as an old nail! A rectifier is just about as simple a device as a nail. So don't worry about it.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually the NOS Mullard/Philips and Sylvania GZ34's work much better than any current production rectifier tube ( yes they improve the sound as well ) not to mention they will last forever and are pretty much trouble free . I'm sure some other members that have gone with NOS rectifiers will chime in and agree .


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Actually the NOS Mullard/Philips and Sylvania GZ34's work much better than any current production rectifier tube ( yes they improve the sound as well ) not to mention they will last forever and are pretty much trouble free . I'm sure some other members that have gone with NOS rectifiers will chime in and agree .


Do you have a technical explanation for how this is true? You're asking me to throw away almost 50 years of electronics.

I'm not saying you're wrong. It's just that I've never heard any difference with rectifiers myself and I know of no technical explanation that would make sense.

Please educate me!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Do you have a technical explanation for how this is true? You're asking me to throw away almost 50 years of electronics.
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong. It's just that I've never heard any difference with rectifiers myself and I know of no technical explanation that would make sense.
> 
> ...


The chinese and Russian 5AR4's I've used seem to quickly develop mechanical noise/rattles, and that drives me nuts.

I must admit I don't use them much now, but I used to have an inordinate number of failures in my old amps when I used the russian rectifiers in my old super reverb. They would blow about ever 3 or 4 months for no apparent reason, the amp would be working fine then fuse goes, no sound. I have yet to have a Mullard 5AR4 fail, other than by physically damaging it.

I don't think there is any tone difference if they are giving you the same voltages. I used to have trouble with some of the older chinese and russian 5AR4's, they didn't seem to give me the same voltages. They would knock the bias off a bit and the amp would "feel" a bit different. I know they SHOULD be the same, but they weren't. The newer ones don't seem to have that problem.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

zdogma said:


> The chinese and Russian 5AR4's I've used seem to quickly develop mechanical noise/rattles, and that drives me nuts.
> 
> I must admit I don't use them much now, but I used to have an inordinate number of failures in my old amps when I used the russian rectifiers in my old super reverb. They would blow about ever 3 or 4 months for no apparent reason, the amp would be working fine then fuse goes, no sound. I have yet to have a Mullard 5AR4 fail, other than by physically damaging it.
> 
> I don't think there is any tone difference if they are giving you the same voltages. I used to have trouble with some of the older chinese and russian 5AR4's, they didn't seem to give me the same voltages. They would knock the bias off a bit and the amp would "feel" a bit different. I know they SHOULD be the same, but they weren't. The newer ones don't seem to have that problem.


I'm not disagreeing about quality. Or mechanical rattles. I just can't buy the idea of tone differences (or MATCHED rectifier tubes!) without better evidence or explanation. Even differences from a few volts more or less voltage drop across the rectifier wouldn't cause a noticeable tone difference, IMHO.

Sorry, but until I get a good explanation I'm gonna treat this idea as just psychological mojo. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

If you do some searches on rectifiers you will find some technical comparisons between current production VS NOS rectifiers . My computer when down at home last night ( power supply is all I hope ) so I'm doing this at work so I don't have any links handy but the biggest difference was more output to the DC voltage which made the amps more responsive and just generally sound better which I have found in any amp i've tried NOS in . I'm not going to try and pour a honey potion down your ear to convince you of anything , you'll have to decide for yourself . The other factor is what Zdogma states , less problems . I'm surprised he didn't comment on his findings of improved sound/performance when he used NOS in his amps :banana:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> If you do some searches on rectifiers you will find some technical comparisons between current production VS NOS rectifiers . My computer when down at home last night ( power supply is all I hope ) so I'm doing this at work so I don't have any links handy but the biggest difference was more output to the DC voltage which made the amps more responsive and just generally sound better which I have found in any amp i've tried NOS in . I'm not going to try and pour a honey potion down your ear to convince you of anything , you'll have to decide for yourself . The other factor is what Zdogma states , less problems . I'm surprised he didn't comment on his findings of improved sound/performance when he used NOS in his amps :banana:


I think I've read where some newer tubes being branded as 5AR4's are really not the same spec. If the NOS has a lower voltage drop than some of the newer versions then that could explain the difference.

AS per Zdogma's post, the older one's definitely seem to have less problems with rattling.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

5AR4 is the USA numbering...GZ34 is Europe , same tube .

I tried to find and artical Myles Rose ( works for Groove tubes in testing dept ) did on the Dr. Z forum where he tested Russian/Chinese 5AR4/GZ34 rectifiers against USA and European NOS and he makes one statment here in a discussion...
..." if you are not an amp maker trying to get rectifiers for a lot of amps and are just a player you have to be sort of crazy not to grab any NOS rectifer. The are MUCH more reliable, last decades, and have much better specs when tested than ANY current production rectifier."

I wish I could find his write up he did it was quite convincing and he has some of the best testing equipment available to him at Groove Tubes .


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> 5AR4 is the USA numbering...GZ34 is Europe , same tube .
> 
> I tried to find and artical Myles Rose ( works for Groove tubes in testing dept ) did on the Dr. Z forum where he tested Russian/Chinese 5AR4/GZ34 rectifiers against USA and European NOS and he makes one statment here in a discussion...
> ..." if you are not an amp maker trying to get rectifiers for a lot of amps and are just a player you have to be sort of crazy not to grab any NOS rectifer. The are MUCH more reliable, last decades, and have much better specs when tested than ANY current production rectifier."
> ...


Again, I won't argue about quality with NOS. Just tonal differences. No use bringing up anything else. I worked for the last remnant of the old Canadian Westinghouse Tube Division. I know all about NOS quality.

As for Groove Tubes, as a tech I have my differences with them. Not with their service or support. From what I hear they are to be respected for how they treat their customers. However, much of what they publish as tech info on their site is quite true but they always seem to end up twisting things a bit too far. It's not enough for them to say something is good. They have to imply that ONLY GT stuff or the associated people in their business circle are any good!

Also, there is a BIG difference between making your own tubes and time-sharing a Russian factory!

IMHO, I just like to deal with people who are technically objective and frankly, not arrogant!

Again, JMHO.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Myles did the study of the rectifiiers for his own knowledge , it had nothing to do with any info being put out by GT . He is a member of the Dr. Z forum and does a lot of research for the members plus he "blueprints" amps for a number of known artists using all types of tubes to achieve the best sound possable from a performers amp so he does extensive research on tubes for his own requirements . 

I'm not trying to push any opinion on you , just supplying some facts . I will only use NOS rectifiers in my amps , in part for what I feel improves the overall sound of the amp but mainly the knowledge that a 1959 Philips "X" code tube made in Sittard Holland 49 years ago will not let me down . I've made a bit of a study of rectifiiers for a few years and have a nice collection of these . 
As far as NOS in preamp and output tubes I feel there is a good offering of current production tubes that sound good and are reliable enough that I don't feel the cost of NOS of most of those types really worth it although I know there are some excellent tubes available , it's only the rectifier tubes that have not quite made it to that level of performance and reliability yet that concerns me but I'm sure at some point they will . :rockon:


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I have to say I can hear a difference in my Deluxe Reverb. Hard to describe, but a good rectifier has some "give", makes the amps sound less hard.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

*rectifier blues and browns*

Yeah , the type of rectifier you use will affect the tone . Some sag more 
than others . The only 5AR4 I can recommend of new stock is the JJ . It is 
by far the most reliable GZ34 on the market right now .


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> If you do some searches on rectifiers you will find some technical comparisons between current production VS NOS rectifiers . My computer when down at home last night ( power supply is all I hope ) so I'm doing this at work so I don't have any links handy but the biggest difference was more output to the DC voltage which made the amps more responsive and just generally sound better which I have found in any amp i've tried NOS in . I'm not going to try and pour a honey potion down your ear to convince you of anything , you'll have to decide for yourself . The other factor is what Zdogma states , less problems . I'm surprised he didn't comment on his findings of improved sound/performance when he used NOS in his amps :banana:



I think the problem is I've never used anything but NOS GZ34's recently. A lot of my bad feelings about the 90's and those crappy chinese rectifiers. I've just tried out a newer chinese one for kicks, and honestly there wasn't much difference tone difference, but it rattled right out of the box.. But I went right back to the Mullard, because failed rectifiers mean blown fuses, down time, and potientially damaging other componants. And the rattling drives me nuts (that alone is worth the price)

Are the NOS better tubes? Absolutely. Can I hear a difference? Maybe. You remember Dixiechicken recorded some clips with a JJ GZ 34 rect and then a NOS? I just went back and listened to them, and I think there was a slight difference in those. I didn't really hear it in my own amp, but in those clips I thought I could hear it. 

S.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I remember checking out DC's samples on his Route 66 and it opens the amp up some to my ears. I sold about 12 or more of these NOS rectifiers to various members on the Dr. Z forum and most came back stating it made a noticable improvement in sound and claimed it was one of the best tube changes they had made . 
I see prices on these have really gone up lately with a lot selling for well over $100 . I have to laugh how the Amperex "bugle boys" and the marked Mullard tubes bring higher prices but in reality are the same tube as many other branded Philips/Mullard . Still good buys out there but you have to look for them and know what you are getting from a reliable seller . I'm hanging on to the ones I have left , all late 50's, early 60's.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I remember checking out DC's samples on his Route 66 and it opens the amp up some to my ears. I sold about 12 or more of these NOS rectifiers to various members on the Dr. Z forum and most came back stating it made a noticable improvement in sound and claimed it was one of the best tube changes they had made .
> I see prices on these have really gone up lately with a lot selling for well over $100 . I have to laugh how the Amperex "bugle boys" and the marked Mullard tubes bring higher prices but in reality are the same tube as many other branded Philips/Mullard . Still good buys out there but you have to look for them and know what you are getting from a reliable seller . I'm hanging on to the ones I have left , all late 50's, early 60's.



I have 3 stashed away (2 phillips/Mullard and 1 Mullard branded). Hopefully that'll last a few years.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I have 3 stashed away (2 phillips/Mullard and 1 Mullard branded). Hopefully that'll last a few years.


Your grandchildren will be using them :rockon2:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Am I the only one that calls them rectum fryers?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Am I the only one that calls them rectum fryers?


Possibly! Every tech in the world did before 1965 but a lot of those guys are dead now...:smile:

Sorry, but that one is about as new as road crossing chickens...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Gee, This thread is gettin' as passionate as the capacitor one! My 2 cents?
It's a rectifier...that's it's job and only job. The effects of it doing its job is a voltage drop across it. I agree sag can have a some effect on the output of an amp but differences between two same type tubes? The argument has validiy when considering tube rattle (and I have seen more than one NOS GZ34 with this problem too) and tube life but the drop difference between two different GZ34's is gonna be at best a couple of volts. You want to hear a more noticeable difference? Replace it with a 5U4...


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Gee, This thread is gettin' as passionate as the capacitor one! My 2 cents?
> It's a rectifier...that's it's job and only job. The effects of it doing its job is a voltage drop across it. I agree sag can have a some effect on the output of an amp but differences between two same type tubes? The argument has validiy when considering tube rattle (and I have seen more than one NOS GZ34 with this problem too) and tube life but the drop difference between two different GZ34's is gonna be at best a couple of volts. You want to hear a more noticeable difference? Replace it with a 5U4...



And burn out your transformer if it's not designed to supply the extra 1 amp draw required for the 5U4GB heaters ?.... Good idea .
Believe me , the difference a NOS rectifier can make is noticable but more so is the fact a NOS will be reliable ( except in a rare case ) and last a very long time .


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> And burn out your transformer if it's not able to supply the extra 1 amp draw required for the 5U4GB heaters ?.... Good idea .
> Believe me , the difference a NOS rectifier can make is noticable but more so is the fact a NOS will be reliable ( except in a rare case ) and last a very long time .


As nonreverb said in his post, the only way that the tone of the amp can be altered by a rectifier change is if the voltage drop is different. There is no other reasonable technical explanation that I've seen.

Maybe the specs have changed over time. Has anybody actually compared the voltage drop at various current loads?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Actually the NOS Mullard/Philips and Sylvania GZ34's work much better than any current production rectifier tube ( yes they improve the sound as well ) not to mention they will last forever and are pretty much trouble free . I'm sure some other members that have gone with NOS rectifiers will chime in and agree .


I can chime in...but I disagree.

I have used both NOS and current run rectifier tubes. The minor difference in tone isnt worth the huge price increase involved in getting a NOS rec tube...at least in my opinion. Reliability? I suppose but I havent had problems with new rec tubes AND I can get replacements easily if something goes wrong. If I were using pricey NOS stuff that isnt always going to be the case.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*Simple solution...*

Get a weber copper cap with the correct spec. I've been using these in all of my amps for a few years now with no problems, while putting my NOS tubes (including a couple of Mullard GZ34s) in storage. If I had to buy a cirrent issuer GZ34 I'd get a JJ.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Am I the only one that calls them rectum fryers?



I was just thinking that myself - so you're not alone. sdsre


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, since he mentioned a Deluxe reverb, it can handle the extra current...



nitehawk55 said:


> And burn out your transformer if it's not designed to supply the extra 1 amp draw required for the 5U4GB heaters ?.... Good idea .
> Believe me , the difference a NOS rectifier can make is noticable but more so is the fact a NOS will be reliable ( except in a rare case ) and last a very long time .


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Well, since he mentioned a Deluxe reverb, it can handle the extra current...


Probably be alright but you have to know that certain recifier tubes won't work in some amps so check the man. specs before swapping , better safe than sorry .
I should mention that the NOS rectifiers improve sound in some amps more than others , it seems the added output of the NOS can really wake up some amps . Try one or not , it's all personal choice .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Probably be alright but you have to know that certain recifier tubes won't work in some amps so check the man. specs before swapping , better safe than sorry .
> 
> I am aware of that...thanks.
> 
> I should mention that the NOS rectifiers improve sound in some amps more than others , it seems the added output of the NOS can really wake up some amps . Try one or not , it's all personal choice .


Added output?? Since when does a rectifier give you more than what's already supplied by the transformer? If you mean less drop across it, it's minimal. 
I happen to have several NOS rectifiers from several different manufacturers and I still am not convinced that any kind of tone shaping occurs between two of the same type tube. I agree that quality will have an effect on durability and longevity.Do you believe that two power transformers that have the same spec but from different eras will have different sound?..sorry but I don't buy it.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I read an artical some time ago where they compared output developed by NOS vs current production and there was a difference , not great but possibly enough that it would make a difference in the DC circuit of some amps . I'll try and find the artical , but it was done by Myles Rose who has some of the best tube testing equipment available and is very knowledgable in effects of tone by different tubes , preamp , power and rectifiers .
I sold a number of NOS Mullards and Sylvania's to fellows on the Dr. Z forum for Z amps and other amps these fellows owned and some were really amazed at how much their amps opened up . Quite a few commented on how it was one of the best tube investments they had made . I know this isn't an impressive technical study on any level but I can't deny what these fellows had to say and honestly , it surprised me too . 

I'm not trying to preach to anyone on here and say current production are no good but what I am saying is if you do have the chance to compare please do it and see if it does make a difference in how your amp sounds .
I will stand by the fact that a NOS rectifier or most any power and preamp tubes will likely out perform and outlast current production tubes . The current production pre amp and power tubes are doing very well and are not far off NOS but there have been a lot of failures in current production rectifiers ( rattles , shorts ) and usable life is months to maybe 2 years which is far short of what a NOS rectifier will run for . Will current production Chinese and Russian rectifier tubes improve ?.....probably , and maybe they already have recently .
I myself am using Current production pre amp and power tubes in my amps but I have found I prefer to spend some extra $$ and use NOS rectifiers just for the sake of reliability .:wave:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It might be plausible if there was a difference in how fast the tubes react.
Problem is that tubes can switch on and off far faster than any human could detect and we're only dealing with 60 hz here which is a very slow rate where tubes are concerned. Personally, I have experimented extensively with different rectifiers in my tube amps both with NOS, new production and different types (with attention to transformer spec. of course) and have found no discernible difference between brands regarding tone. I have however had problems with chinese ones self destructing and suggest to any customer bringing me an amp with one to replace it. Interestingly, I have also found that some used Mullards have developed an irritating rattle probably due to being shaken and bumped around over the years.
Funny, that this discussion comes on the heals of the earlier one regarding different coupling capacitors...anyhow, everyone's entitled to their own opinion and that's what matters:smile: 



nitehawk55 said:


> Well I read an artical some time ago where they compared output developed by NOS vs current production and there was a difference , not great but possibly enough that it would make a difference in the DC circuit of some amps . I'll try and find the artical , but it was done by Myles Rose who has some of the best tube testing equipment available and is very knowledgable in effects of tone by different tubes , preamp , power and rectifiers .
> I sold a number of NOS Mullards and Sylvania's to fellows on the Dr. Z forum for Z amps and other amps these fellows owned and some were really amazed at how much their amps opened up . Quite a few commented on how it was one of the best tube investments they had made . I know this isn't an impressive technical study on any level but I can't deny what these fellows had to say and honestly , it surprised me too .
> 
> I'm not trying to preach to anyone on here and say current production are no good but what I am saying is if you do have the chance to compare please do it and see if it does make a difference in how your amp sounds .
> ...


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is that rectifier tube info by Myles Rose of Amplifier Blueprinting . It's a long read but a good one and has some good info that any tube amp owner should know and understand and will probably clear up a lot of questions you do have about what rectifiers do . It covers all types of rectifiers used in Guitar amps and how they can effect the sound and performance of your amp . 

Enjoy.... http://www.guitaramplifierblueprinting.com/rectifiers.html


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Interesting read although it doesn't address your assertion that NOS is better than new rectifiers regarding tone. I think part of the equation that's not being discussed here is that tube rectifiers cannot work with larger value capacitors which contributes to the "sag". In theory, if you could put a larger value cap...say 100uf then the effect would be less apparent.



nitehawk55 said:


> Here is that rectifier tube info by Myles Rose of Amplifier Blueprinting . It's a long read but a good one and has some good info that any tube amp owner should know and understand and will probably clear up a lot of questions you do have about what rectifiers do . It covers all types of rectifiers used in Guitar amps and how they can effect the sound and performance of your amp .
> 
> Enjoy.... http://www.guitaramplifierblueprinting.com/rectifiers.html


----------

